# Goat-a-lympics! What fun!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, the goatalympics seemed like a success!.. at least it was for me. I took all of my goats (5) by myself to the fairgrounds and it was really fun! We won 4 first place ribbons, 2 fifth place, and one 4th... The events were things like pinkest nose, best white, brown, etc.... best costume...
It was a great gathering of goat lovers.. raising money for a goat rescue.
These were my 2 stalls.. I cut squares out of my feed bags for alfalfa feeders.. and they held up great for the day! Decorated with 2 of my paintings of my goats. My 4 week old was the hit of the day.
Now I'm exhausted and going to bed!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

:stars: Sounds like a ton of fun! Congratulations on the ribbons!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

wow good for you I am glad you have a good time


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

That sounds so cool! What a great idea. Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! Sounds like you had a great time!! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! Sounds like a terrific time! And the paintings are GORGEOUS! I wish they had something like that here, the kids would have a blast! They have a costume contest at the end of the month, then during a show at the end of the month they are doing one, but nothing like pinkest nose, best color, etc. at least nothing like that around here that I know of.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

how fun -- wish I could have gone, too.... but southern California is a little far!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like it was great! Congrats on the fun ribbons!!


----------

